# Anyone tried the Reynolds Ouzo Pro Round Carbon bar?



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Has anyone here tried the new Reynolds Ouzo Pro Round Carbon Bar? Is the claimed weight of 195 grams accurate? Stiffness is ok? Bend is nicely made?

http://www.reynoldscycling.com/products_handlebars_round.html


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got both versions of the Reynold carbon bars on my bikes. Both feel equally stiff and reliable. I'm 200lbs and stress my components pretty hard...these have held up nicely.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup. I liked it. It was 10 grams over the claimed weight, but a 0.5% difference in weight is pretty damned accurate. Nice bars.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

10 grams over on a 195 bar is closer to 5%. 

0.5% would be about 1 gram. 

Not that it matters really. Still pretty close.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is my 42 cm bar.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep. I have one on my bike and have nothing but good things to say about it. I have never noticed much flex and the shape is comfortable in every position. I have heard good things about the anatomic curved bar they make as well, but I have not had the opportunity to ride with one.


----------

